# Delighted to introduce Doris to you all!



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the little Doris I have been talking about!

5 weeks old.... take her home in 26 days! Yippee!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh bless - so tiny. Makes me want another dog. Congratulations.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, she is just beautiful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she's so cute bet you can't wait!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is adorable,now the count down begins,so exciting x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what a little sweetheart.... Much excitement!!! 

Keep the photos coming.... 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, Hello Doris, what a little star.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

*26 days and counting*

here are a couple more pics now that I know what i am doing....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute. Love her name!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks utterly gorgeous and she is so lucky to be going straight to a home where she'll be loved and cared for.
Sweet puppy, won't be long 'til she'll be home terrorizing your ankles and piddling on the floor, bet you can't wait


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> She looks utterly gorgeous and she is so lucky to be going straight to a home where she'll be loved and cared for.
> Sweet puppy, won't be long 'til she'll be home terrorizing your ankles and piddling on the floor, bet you can't wait


This made me cringe a bit....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry Donna, but Willow and Doris will be utterly worth it - it is only a stage, quickly forgotten...


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> She looks utterly gorgeous and she is so lucky to be going straight to a home where she'll be loved and cared for.
> Sweet puppy, won't be long 'til she'll be home terrorizing your ankles and piddling on the floor, bet you can't wait


Well this made me laugh out loud and splutter into my mug of tea :laugh:
We've survived 2 of them and lived to tell the tale!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Sorry Donna, but Willow and Doris will be utterly worth it - it is only a stage, quickly forgotten...


Jake was just so good and so easy I am afraid I am tempting fate


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You don't have too much to worry about, Willow will be too busy pesticating Jake to bother your ankles too much and he'll be able to set Willow a good example on how to go potty outside! 
You'll be fine.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . Carley NEVER has bitten us ever!! She has always been busy chasing and biteing Sami! Thats an up side to second poo . . at least it was for us! Willow will be brilliant!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Doris :wave: you are very cute indeed.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah she looks very sweet! Just love her name too! x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She is too cute! Look at her little nose!!! Love it


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Doris is so cute. You forget how tiny they are. Lovely lovely lovely x x


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww she is gorgeous and I agree does look like my soon to be puppy Beau. I only have to wait 12 days. Can't wait x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on Doris Auntie Joan ... I hope she is everything you ever wanted in a puppy and more xxx


----------

